# John G. Epping Bottles



## jblaylock

Hey guys, just wanted to post my John G. Epping bottle collection.  There are still a few more I need to complete it, but I still like the set I have.  These are not rare, especially around Lexington & Louisville KY.  Actually, most of them are downright common. What I like about these bottles is that Epping kept a similar design throughout the years bottling; the neck ring, Logo in the middle, then the rectangles on the bottom. Set: From left to right is oldest to newest (I think)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Epps Cola & John G. Epping
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Epps Cola:  This is the one I'm most curious about.  From what I've seen, this must be the rarest, as it's the only one I've seen.  The John G. Eppings come around pretty often, and the other four are pretty common around Kentucky.  Does anyone know about the Epps Cola?  I wonder if it's older than the John G. Epping bottle.  Just based on style, it appears to be.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh Nice collection! Because of your interest in Epping bottles, I suspect you know more about them than anyone and that the company was established in 1863 and remained in operation well into the 1960s. I'm not familiar with the company myself, but I was able to find the following which might shed a little light on some of the dates ... [ Attachments ] 1.  Earliest ad I can find pertaining to Epping's mineral water        From ...     The Kentucky Irish American (newspaper) ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ June 4, *1904* 2.  Earliest reference I can find for Epp's Cola ~ One of about 200 Coca Cola imitators ~ Red arrow     From ...     The Cleveland Star ~ Shelby, North Carolina ~ January 30, *1917* 3.  Earliest stand-alone Epp's Cola ad I can find  (But I do not know when it was first produced)     From ...     The Kentucky Irish American ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ March 15, *1919*


----------



## jblaylock

Here's a photo of Epping's operation in Lexington KY:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Appears to be a high roller too.  Considering the success he had, I'd say he was.  Here he is (full length coat and hat) with Babe Ruth, Lou Gehrig, and the Louisville Colonels baseball team


----------



## jblaylock

Here's another nice photo of the Lexington operation


----------



## jblaylock

Quick update.  I purchased a new Epps bottle on Ebay.  I didn't think much of it until last night after I cleaned it and put it with the other Eppings bottles. Epps Kola, McCabe Bottling Works
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I noticed that this bottle has Epps-Kola, and the other one has Epps Cola.  It made me wonder if there were 2 products, or if Mr. Eppings changed the name?  I found a lot of old newpaper references to the baseball teams that he owned, the Lexington Eppings and the Louisville Epps Kola, so at some point the name was Epps-Kola.  What about the Epps Cola bottle? Here's just one clipping from 9/17/1930, LINK [blockquote]The Louisville Epps Kola baseball team, which last Sunday handed the Lexington Eppings one of the few defeats the local Bottlers have suffered this season, will return to Lexington Sunday for another tussle with the Epps, it was announced by Howard Turner today. [/blockquote]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh: Great bottle and great research. Does the deco-style Epps-Kola bottle have a design patent or any other info on it?


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Josh: Great bottle and great research. Does the deco-style Epps-Kola bottle have a design patent or any other info on it?



It said Patent Pending on it.  I'll check for numbers later today/tomorrow. Here's what is perplexing me. You found reference for "Epps-Cola" for 1917-1919.  I found the articles for the 1930's for "Epps-Kola".  We could stop here and say he changed the name.  However, if you look at the "Epps-Cola" bottle, the design matches the Eppings bottles from a later time frame, which would suggest it to be closer to those in age, but why not named Epps-Kola, if that name comes after Epps-Cola?  Also, there are some amber Straight side Block & Script Epps-Kola bottles out there.


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Josh: Great bottle and great research. Does the deco-style Epps-Kola bottle have a design patent or any other info on it?



It has the following on the heel: 2351EG24


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh: As you probably know, the codes are for the Graham Glass Company. The EG indicates the bottle was made at their Evansville, Indiana plant in 1924. The 2351 is probably a style code. Because it has Patent Pending on it, that indicates the patent was applied for during 1924 or possibly earlier in 1923. By the way, Graham Glass was purchased by the Owens Glass Company in 1916 but continued to use the Graham codes for several years. In 1929, Owens Glass and Illinois Glass merged to become Owens-Illinois Glass Company.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. Design patents for Graham bottles are well documented and usually easy to find. However, I cannot find a patent for the Epps Kola bottle. Its possible it was applied for but not granted a patent because it was too similar to someone else's design. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Also, there are some amber Straight side Block & Script Epps-Kola bottles out there.[/quote]

 1. Block lettering2. Script lettering3. Script lettering base (Dates unknown - But are COLA and not KOLA)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

There is also an emerald green Epping bottle. I found this on member Morbious_Fod's website and he dates it 1926 ...                                                    http://www.tazewell-orange.com/epping.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Correction ...                                Morb's green Epping bottle is dated *1927 *and not 1926


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh: Did you see this eBay auction for a Epps-Kola deco bottle that ended on April 23, 2015? The interesting thing about this particular bottle is that on the base it has ...                                                           *             Trademark Registered*  ... which tells us the patent was eventually granted and this bottle was produced later than yours. However, I do not know how much later because the seller's description does not give a date, nor are there any date codes on the bottle itself that I can see. http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Vintage-1920s-Epps-Kola-Soda-Bottle-Art-Deco-Ribbed-John-G-Epping-Louisville-KY-/141635906441


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. / Clarification                                                           I just remembered that ...  *                                              Patent Pending *and *Trademark Registered* ... refer to two different things. Patent Pending refers to the bottle design, whereas Trademark Registered refers to the name - which was probably Epps-Kola. So its possible the bottle with Trademark Registered was produced earlier and not later than yours. But one thing seems certain - there should be a dated Trademark application for the words Epps-Kola. I haven't looked for that application yet but intend to.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Okay, now I'm really confused! Notice in this copy/pasted listing from WorthPoint where it says an Epps Kola bottle is marked with Trademark Registered - McCabe Bottling Works - 2351EG24 - Patent Pending. There is no accompanying picture, but based on the description its surely the same bottle. Now I'm thinking the Trademark Registered refers to the name McCabe Bottling Works and not Epps Kola. Another thing that's weird is the bottle I posted a picture of has a large E on the base (for Epping) whereas the one on WorthPoint is described as having a large M (for McCabe). And yet the Graham code (2351EG24) on this bottle is the same as on Josh's bottle.                                                                                ~ * ~ Hey, Josh: Does your bottle have the E or the M on the base?  And does it have any of the other markings like the one described on WorthPoint?        
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/epps-kola-bottle-mccabe-bottling-69016871

This auction is for an intresting old bottle that was recently dug in southeast Indiana, in area that had been undisturbed for many years. It is approx. 7 1/2 inches tall, light green in color, ribbed, embossed. On front and back is embossed EPPS KOLA. Around bottom is embossed TRADEMARK REG. McCABE BOTTLING WORKS. In very faint print under the word trademark is 2351EG24. On bottom of bottle is a large M and PATENT PENDING 6 FLU. OZS..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh:  I apologize for any confusion, but I'm really trying to make sense of things and establish a timeline. What I can't figure out and hoping you can help me with is determining the difference between Epping Bottling Works and McCabe Bottling Works. What is their connection and what years are we talking about for each? Or are they basically one and the same?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The closest thing I can find to an explanation is found on Morb's site where he says ... "It turns out that H. C. McCabe was the brother-in-law of John G. Epping who owned a long operating bottling company in Louisville and Lexington, Kentucky, and that this plant was a branch plant for this main plant."                                                                           ~ * ~ So does this mean the Epps-Kola deco bottles are from Kentucky or Virginia? Or possibly from both states by both bottlers?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh: In answer to one of my own questions, because your Epps-Kola deco bottle has McCabe Bottling Works on it, then I'm assuming it has a large M on the base for McCabe. But does it say which state it came from - Kentucky or Virginia? As near as I can determine there was no McCabe Bottling Works located in Kentucky but there was one in Virginia.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh: Everything I'm seeing that's even remotely connected to your deco Epp's-Kola bottle keeps pointing to the year ...                                                                                   *1924* Maybe its just a coincidence, but notice the Epp's-Kola bottle cap pictured on the cover of this November 1924 Crown bottle cap book


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. Josh: I've looked at a jillion bottle design patents but cannot find one specifically for your deco Epp's-Kola bottle. But I did find this one, which is the closest style I could find that's even remotely similar. I'm not certain if the design is similar enough to have caused the Epp's-Kola bottle not to have been granted a patent, but it might have been. Also notice the dates. This patent was filed by the Root Glass Company in 1923 and registered in 1924 ... 1.  Your bottle2.  Root bottle cropped3.  Root bottle patent ( The primary difference appears to be the shape of the 'box' where the name goes )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of bottle caps, I also found this one, but there was no date associated with it ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh:                                                                    Another Question: Do any of your other Epping/Epp's bottles have Graham Glass Company codes on them? The reason I ask is because I found a reference for an Epping bottle that was marked on the heel with ...                                                          *            2699E 5 G26* Unfortunately there was no picture accompanying the reference, but it clearly indicates an Epping bottle made by Graham Glass in 1926. The 2699 code indicates its a different style than your Epp's-Kola bottle that's marked with 2351


----------



## RED Matthews

Wow  you guys really dig up details.  RED M.


----------



## bottleopop

That design patent D64209 is the design used by Julep.(Not to say that it couldn't have been used by Epps as well.)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Clarification / Confusion  To clarify what I said earlier about the Epps-Kola bottle looking similar to the so called Julep bottle patent, I did not mean they were identical. Because the pictures and references I've seen for the Epps-Kola bottles indicate them as being marked with "Patent Pending" as opposed to being marked with a "Design Patent Number," this leads me to suspect the Epps-Kola design was applied for but never granted a patent. And if in fact the Epps-Kola design never received a patent, I'm thinking the reason might have been because the design was too similar to a bottle that had already been granted a patent, such as the Julep design. Hence, possibly explaining why all of the Epps-Kola bottles appear to be from 1924 and not later.                                                                              ~ * ~ As to my ongoing confusion, earlier I said I could not find a McCabe Bottling Works located in Kentucky that was connected to a Epps-Kola. As it turns out, there was a McCabe Bottling Works in Louisville, Kentucky. Check out these two eBay listings. 
eBay   ~  Epps-Kola  ~  McCabe Bottling Works  ~  Louisville, Kentucky  ~  Large M on base 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPPS-KOLA-Soda-Bottle-6-1-2-Fl-OZ-LOUISVILLE-Ky-McCabes-Bottling-Works-/191567384059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a4e4dfb



eBay  ~  Epps-Kola  ~  John G. Epping  ~  Louisville, Kentucky  ~  Large E on base

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Vintage-1920s-Epps-Kola-Soda-Bottle-Art-Deco-Ribbed-John-G-Epping-Louisville-KY-/141635906441


  Notice the first listing mentions a McCabe Bottling Works in Louisville but no mention of John G Epping. Now notice the second listing mentions John G Epping in Louisville but no mention of McCabe Bottling Works. This leads me to believe there were two bottlers in Louisville that bottled Epps-Kola at the same time. And let's not forget that Morb said McCabe and Epping were related. So am I just imaging things or were there in fact two bottlers of Epps-Kola in Louisville? Or were they the same bottler?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. As near as I can determine, the Epping Epps-Kola bottles as well as the McCabe Epps-Kola bottles all have the same Graham mark of 2351 EG 24. This leads me to suspect ... 1.  They were all made in 19242.  They were designed by either Ray or Robert Graham, or possibly an assignor to Graham Glass


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~ P.S. Based on Josh's earlier comments, we know his McCabe bottle is marked with 2351 EG 24. The image below is from the second eBay listing I posted for the John G Epping bottle. If you look close you can see the number 24 ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If the information in this 2001 publication "Encyclopedia of Louisville" is accurate, it indicates Louisville was the original home of Epping Bottling Works, and then in the late 1930s operated branch plants in ...                                                                   New Albany, Indiana                                                                  Campbellsville, Kentucky                                                                  Lexington, Kentucky Because the deco-style Epps-Kola bottles are all from Louisville, this suggest they were only bottled there and not in Lexington. Of course this still doesn't explain the two different names on the Epps-Kola bottles from Louisville, namely Epping Bottling and McCabe Bottling, but perhaps it will eventually lead to more clues that will explain those two names. Speaking of clues, I finally found some Trademark information. However, what I found pertains to the branch plant in Lexington and not the original plant in Louisville. But at least it gives us a date to work with for Lexington. (I haven't been able to find any Trademark information for Louisville).                                                                 Beverages/Drinks of various flavors                                                                John G. Epping Bottling Works, Inc.                                                                Lexington, Kentucky                                                                Serial Number:  238,845                                                                Filed:  October 19, 1926                                                                Published:  December 28, 1926  
Encyclopedia of Louisville ~ 2001
https://goo.gl/rcnj81

1926 Patent / Trademark (First two images below)
http://www.mocavo.com/Index-of-Patents-Issued-From-the-United-States-Patent-Office-1926-Volume-1926/338245/1880 

1926 Patent / Trademark (Third image below)
https://goo.gl/1LGIlW


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.                                                   Where the 2001 encyclopedia says ...                                  ... and then in the late 1930s operated branch plants in ...

                                                            New Albany, Indiana
                                                            Campbellsville, Kentucky
                                                            Lexington, Kentucky Doesn't necessarily mean those branch plants were established/opened in the 1930s. It simply means they were in *operation *at that time. Because of the Trademark information, we know the Lexington plant was in operation at least as early as 1926.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh:                                             If I were to take a wild guess, I'd say ...                       1.  Epps-*Cola *was available between about *1917 *and about *1923*                      2.  Epps-*Kola *was available in *1924 only* I can't account for the 1930 Epps-Kola baseball team, but I don't think it necessarily means that Epps-Kola was being bottled at that time. I noticed in the 1930 baseball articles that ...                                          1.  The Epps-Kola team was from Louisville                                         2.  The Epping team was from Lexington


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hey, Josh: Check this out! You will recognize the picture below as the one you posted earlier. Now open this link where you will find the same picture ...                                                  http://kdl.kyvl.org/catalog/xt702v2c8t1s_4944_1 Using the + feature, zoom in on the rear portion of the last truck on the right. Just to the left of the 7up you will see three Epps-Kola wood crates. I'm not sure if the photograph was taken in 1938 as it indicates, but because of the 284 Walton Ave address, its definitely the Epping bottling plant in Lexington and not the one in Louisville. Of course this doesn't confirm they bottled Epps-Kola in Lexington because the crates could have been transferred there from Louisville. Nor does it confirm Epps-Kola was bottled in the 1930s because the crates could have been reused for years. But I still think its fun and interesting to see the Epps-Kola crates regardless of the location or date.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the fun of it, I created this close up of the Epps-Kola crate ...


----------



## jblaylock

Wow, I've been really busy the past couple of days and didn't expect all this information. I'll check all my bottles tonight.  I'll say this about McCabe Bottling, I found there was an operation in Madison Indiana, about 50 miles from Louisville.  This would seem to indicate the Epps-Kola deco bottle would likely been from Louisville and not Virginia. January 1922: The Beverage Journal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://books.google.com/...ng%20works&f=false


----------



## jblaylock

Ok, so I have some additional information and bottles.  I stopped by my local bottle hotspot, this guy digs and has TONS of bottles, mostly local.  He had a deco Epps Kola without McCabe on it.  It was in rough shape, but for only $4, I bought it. *Epps-Kola w/ McCabe:*





 On the Heel has: McCabe bottling Works - Trademark Reg. 2351EG24One the base: Patent Pending, 6 Fluid OZS, around a large "M" *Epps-Kola w/ John G. Epping:*











 On the Heel:  John G. Epping - Louisville KY.  If there is a glass mark, I can't make it out due to the conditionOn the Base:  Trademark Reg, CON 6 1/2 FL OZ.  I also picked up another Epps-Cola bottle that is identical to the other one previously posted.And he had this one also, which is a green version of the other I have.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure where this leaves us with Epps-Cola and Epps-Kola.  Seems odd to have the name Epps-Cola, and to start using the bottle style with the rectangles on the bottom, switch the name to Kola, use a stript & block lettered bottle and a deco bottle, then go back to the rectangles....or did he continue using the rectangle bottles for flavors other than Epps-CKOLA? Because this mystery is complicated enough, I'm not going to post the Wainscott Bottle I also bought that has similar rectangles to the Eppings on it.  If you know eastern/Kentucky soda history, Wainscott & Eppings were major players in nearby markets.


----------



## jblaylock

Ok, so I only thought the Epps-Cola I grabbed today was the same.  It's actually different. Original posted.  Epps-Cola, light aqua blue, shorter, higher rib, wider font, large "E" on the bottom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Newest pick: Epps-Cola, taller, light green, tighter font, large "E" and small "2" on the bottom.  I can't make out all the glass mark, 845EGR...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 The pair:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that this answers any other questions about bottle style and Epps-Cola vs. Epps-Kola


----------



## jblaylock

How about we throw another cog in the wheel.  I'm starting to wonder about the business plan of Mr. Epping.  Was he a savy business man, or an unsure man who couldn't make decidion. The 3 John. G. Eppings bottles I have.Left = bottle I originally postedCenter = Green newly acquired bottleRight = I've actually had this one for years, just stored away.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I was trying to arrange a little display at my house of the Eppings bottles and I pulled out the bottle ont he right.  It appears similar to the lefthand bottle, but on further inspection, it's not. Left Bottle = Graham bottle, glass mark: 1650EG24, Large "E" on the bottom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Center/Green Bottle: No glass mark, on the bottom Large "E" and small 24N
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right bottle: on the heel 3309F ROOT 23, large "E" on bottom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'm not sure what to think about Mr. Epping now.....


----------



## sunrunner

this is what a love about this hobby. there is so much to look in to , like this , all this info and this is just for one bottler .


----------



## jblaylock

sunrunner said:
			
		

> all this info and this is just for one bottler .



Is there a thing as too much info. I found one mention from "The Encyclopedia of Kentucky" of Epps-Cola, but no year was mentioned. That lead me to Herman Epping.  That didn't turn up much, only this obit from American Bottlers Vol 31.  Seems like the business went on as Mrs. H. Epping and Sons
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess he was the Big Boy bottler


----------



## CreekWalker

Wow, great local bottles!  I love the green embossed one! As a Pepsi fan , if you were to add p and I to Epps , you would have Peppsi!


----------



## jblaylock

I guess we're concluding this, unless SPB has any additional information.  It seems we'll likely never know why John Epping changed the name, or if there were 2 products or what.  I'll recap what is likely here Epps-Cola: 1917-1923Epps-Kola: 1924John G. Epping bottles: seem they are from 1923-1924 time period.  My guess is they were just a flavor bottle, and Mr. Epping used the other bottles for Epps-CKola.  Perhaps he went with a new bottle/name in 1924 to differentiate the cola from the other flavors. Like I originally said, I like that Mr. Epping stuck with that similar bottle design (rectangles with rounded ends) through the years/flavors/sizes.  But since finding the Wainscott bottle, I'm curious of the design and where that came from.  I saw this photo, which as a curiously similar pattern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Albany IN isn't super close to Louisville, but not awfully far.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I meant to post this comparison earlier but got side-tracked. I'm still thinking the deco Epps-Kola bottle was too similar to the Julep bottle and is possibly why the Epps-Kola bottle was so short-lived and why it might not have received a design patent. The main differences I see are ... 1.  The areas where the names are embossed2.  The Julep bottle has two neck rings but the Epps-Kola only has one ( I borrowed the Julep bottle from Morbious_fod's Tazwell site because it was the best color image I could find )


----------



## jblaylock

Starting to feel a little like Forrest Gump here...... 





> For no particular reason I just kept on going.


 John G. Epping 1925 Clear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Epping Dimpled - Green


----------



## sunrunner

a nice bottle line.


----------



## jblaylock

jblaylock said:
			
		

> I found one mention from "The Encyclopedia of Kentucky" of Epps-Cola, but no year was mentioned. That lead me to Herman Epping.  That didn't turn up much, only this obit from American Bottlers Vol 31.  Seems like the business went on as Mrs. H. Epping and Sons


 When this bottle showed up on Ebay, well..... I had to add it to the collection of Epping's bottles.


----------



## jblaylock

Hey guys, Does this look legit?  I'm always skeptical about seltzer bottles. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2...ame=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## DavidW

Hi Josh,Just a bit of trivia.......last year I found a couple broken / deformed EPPS-COLA bottles along with some other soda bottles from an apparent casual dumpsite that was uncovered during some road construction.  I am guessing all of the soda bottles were from the 1920s period (maybe late 1910s in some cases), because along with the EPPS-COLA there were also some broken FALLS CITY ICE & BEVERAGE CO (Louisville), THE HORN CO, Louisville, and several JEFF-KOLAs from Jeffersonville, IN (right across the river from Louisville).  ALL of the JEFF-KOLAs were made by Graham Glass Company of Evansville and carry date codes: either 1924, 1925 or 1926!  Because of that I was assuming that EPPS-COLA type was from the same general time period, although they didn't have date codes on these 2 particular ones.David


----------



## jblaylock

David, did you find any bottles different from what I have?  I'd love to see the photos if you do.


----------



## DavidW

Josh, I think they are the same style as yours.  Be warned they are rather ugly and dirty looking, but I saved broken examples just for the heck of it.......ya never know when something different will be noticed after a bottle is cleaned up. They are definitely two slightly different shades of "light coke bottle green" but the shades don't show up exactly correct on my computer monitor.  The dumpsite where they were found had been burned over so they had melted a bit and have a "squashed" look. I examined the heels very closely (better than I had done before) and discovered the whole one appears to be marked faintly:  19 N   1     (I assume this indicates it was made by American Bottle Company in 1919, at their Newark, Ohio plant).The broken-top example has this mark on the heel:   845ESR     (I haven't checked, but I believe this is a Graham Glass code, haven't taken the time to try to find out what it means......I know there are webpages discussing the Graham codes but I don't have all that info memorized!) I was going to post a couple pics but I'm not sure if I can upload them directly to this page from my computer?David


----------



## DavidW

Josh can you email me at davidrussell59@att.net.


----------



## jblaylock

Just another one for the collection. Epps Cola


----------



## nickhwooldridge

I just so happen to have the same bottle...Around the base of the bottle there are the numbers "2322" and then "EG 24" but I couldn't get it to show up in the pictures.


----------



## jblaylock

I moved the photos I had posted into a different album.  It seems that messed up the embedded photos.  I'll try to reshoot the collection and add it back, in case people in the future need to see them.


----------



## jblaylock

I took a few new photos of my Epping's collection since I accidentally removed the original images. I also recently added a few more new bottles to the collection; 2 Lexington KY Nu-Grape, 7-UP, and a rough Old Colony Beverages.  *H. Epping*:  Original Company Name/Owner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Epps Cola Amber Block Script* * Epps Cola Light Green & Light Blue*






*Epps Kola*: John G. Eppins & McCabe Bottling Works
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*John G. Eppings: *Short Bottles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Cursive Epping* short: Clear                      * Cursive Epping* Tall: Clear, Lt. Blue, Green:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Cursive Epping Smooth*: Clear         * Orange Crush*: Clear   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Nu-Grape*: Lexington KY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*7-UP*:                                                  *
*



*Old Colony Beverages*:


----------



## jblaylock

Son of a gun...those photos were there earlier.


----------



## jblaylock

jblaylock said:
			
		

> I took a few new photos of my Epping's collection since I accidentally removed the original images. I also recently added a few more new bottles to the collection; 2 Lexington KY Nu-Grape, 7-UP, and a rough Old Colony Beverages.  *H. Epping*:  Original Company Name/Owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Epps Cola Amber Block Script* * Epps Cola Light Green & Light Blue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Epps Kola*: John G. Eppins & McCabe Bottling Works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John G. Eppings: *Short Bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cursive Epping* short: Clear                      * Cursive Epping* Tall: Clear, Lt. Blue, Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cursive Epping Smooth*: Clear         * Orange Crush*: Clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nu-Grape*: Lexington KY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7-UP*:                                                  *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Old Colony Beverages*:


----------



## jblaylock

Here's my newest Epping's item.  This came up on ebay a while back.  I met with the other and purchased it, since it was local.  It was nice to hear that this came out of his family's estate.  I was a little wary of this at first because I know these bottles are sometime reproduced, but those are usually Pepsi or Coke.  This is a super nice Selter bottle.  I cannot find any kind of glass maker's mark of the bottle.  But, the engraving on the dispenser is very nice and the glass straw is intact with no cracks.  It does appear that somebody used some type of tool to try to remove it, but nice, none the less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Etched Glass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dispenser
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Straw:


----------



## jblaylock

I took a few new photos of my Epping's collection since I accidentally removed the original images. I also recently added a few more new bottles to the collection; 2 Lexington KY Nu-Grape, 7-UP, and a rough Old Colony Beverages.  *H. Epping*:  Original Company Name/Owner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Epps Cola Amber Block Script* * Epps Cola Light Green & Light Blue*






*Epps Kola*: John G. Eppins & McCabe Bottling Works
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*John G. Eppings: *Short Bottles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Cursive Epping* short: Clear                      * Cursive Epping* Tall: Clear, Lt. Blue, Green:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Cursive Epping Smooth*: Clear         * Orange Crush*: Clear    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Nu-Grape*: Lexington KY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*7-UP*:                                                  *
*



*Old Colony Beverages*:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seltzer Bottle: See above post


----------



## jblaylock

Was doing a little more research on John Epping and the different bottles/flavors he owned.  There's a lot more history I can find on his operation in Lexington, than the original operation in Louisville, seems odd. 1930s Facility
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 1940s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Here it is now via google<iframe src="https://www.google.com/maps/embed?pb=!1m0!3m2!1sen!2sus!4v1446218703567!6m8!1m7!1s-_KcnvSLfmQj4CmUQZoeFw!2m2!1d38.04103033389033!2d-84.48020338764094!3f140.01923612405395!4f-8.083419104664301!5f0.4000000000000002" width="600" height="450" frameborder="0" style="border:0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jblaylock

Wanted to update my thread with a few new bottles.

Large Green rippled bottle - JGE on the neck
  

Amber Orange Crush


----------



## jblaylock

I just keep finding this guy's bottles


  

Orange Crush


----------



## jblaylock

Are you guys sick of these?? Not had any responses recently...

Picked this up this week. This was a new style I hadn't previously seen.











There is some embossing on the base, but it's hard to make out.

Picked up some go-withs too





Anybody have any tips for getting the stains out? I tried CLR and cut copper, it helped a little, but there is still more staining.

Sent from my Manta on tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Looking for a little help dating this bottle. This one doesn't specify if its H. Epping or John G. Epping.

Heel: D.O.C 308





It also has seems up both sides:








Any thoughts on the date?

Sent from my Manta on tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

According to the two Makers Marks websites I use ...

D.O.C. is for the Dominick O. Cunningham Glass Company of Pittsburg, Pennsylvania who was in operation between 1880 and 1931. So I'd say your bottle is at least pre-1932


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Did you notice there is something weird going on with some of your pictures? About half of them have disappeared. That is, unless its just me. If not just me, then maybe you can contact the administration and see if they can fix it. It would be a bummer to lose them after all the work you did posting them.


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:


> According to the two Makers Marks websites I use ...
> 
> D.O.C. is for the Dominick O. Cunningham Glass Company of Pittsburg, Pennsylvania who was in operation between 1880 and 1931. So I'd say your bottle is at least pre-1932



What about the seams up the side?  Any certain time period that would be from?

On the photos, it was how I had them in my Google Account.  When I moved some albums around, it messed everything up.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

The 308 could indicate March of 1908 but I am just guessing. This link is to an extensive article about the company where the answer might be found. I scrolled through it and it discusses various number codes but I haven't had time to review it in detail. Check it out ...


https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Cunningham.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I tried sending this through a PM but couldn't. If you haven't already seen it, you might want to check it out ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eppings-7UP...574768?hash=item25b3c13970:g:nOUAAOSw3KFWfyos


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Josh
> 
> I tried sending this through a PM but couldn't. If you haven't already seen it, you might want to check it out ...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eppings-7UP...574768?hash=item25b3c13970:g:nOUAAOSw3KFWfyos



I saw that yesterday too.  I'd like to have it, but I'm not sure it's worth that much with the shipping factored in.


----------



## jblaylock

I'd much rather have this, but not sure it's worth $30, maybe $20

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ALKALA...261190?hash=item2ee9d0a706:g:95sAAOSwT4lWSMJY


----------



## hemihampton

Seen
 this piC. LEON.





CLICK ON PIC TO SUPER SIZE.


----------



## jblaylock

I've seen that one. Im surprised I've never came across an Eppings crate.

Sent from my Manta on tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Oh Johnny, you're killing me. Picked up three more today.

ACL





Green Eppings Kentucky Club





Green Eppings





I'm really curious about the value of the green ones. That's the thing about local pieces, no real guide and I guess most value is to local collectors. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Keep rollin rollin rollin

Mit-Che: 1928


Alkalaris Water: Big thanks to collector/forum member Aaron for getting this for me
 

I have two more coming in the mail. I'm currently making a list of all the bottles I have/know of and trying to date these.  Dating is difficult.


----------



## iggyworf

Josh tried to PM you, but wouldn't go thru. I don't know if you have this one, but thought I would let you know.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louisville-...031242?hash=item2a5ffcd3ca:g:RqAAAOSwT~9WhsRm


----------



## jblaylock

iggyworf said:


> Josh tried to PM you, but wouldn't go thru. I don't know if you have this one, but thought I would let you know.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louisville-...031242?hash=item2a5ffcd3ca:g:RqAAAOSwT~9WhsRm



I don't, what's the significance of the 8 bubbles?


----------



## iggyworf

Briefly, In the beginning of 7up, for whatever reasons they started with 8 bubbles fizzing up from the 'swimsuit girl'. Then someone in the offices brought up the notion that this is '7up' why are there 8 bublles rising up. So after that they changed it to 7 bubbles. So there are less 8 bubble bottles than 7 bubble ones. They price in range from 10$ to 30$ depending on which cities ect. The amber/brown ones go for more. Here is a chart on the yrs of bubble bottles. I have 2 8 bubble bottles. So that one from John G Epping might be a good one for you.



Check out this article if you want more info on 7up bottles.

http--www.angelfire.com-zine2-thesodafizz-SevenUp_BLockhart.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Did you notice the Epping 7up bottle that's on eBay is marked with ...

*3 <(I)> 1   Duraglas*

Which makes it a *1941* bottle. 

Notice on Bill Lockhart's chart that he list 1941 as the latest date for the eight bubble swim bottle.


----------



## jblaylock

INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!

Who doesn't like Root Beer Floats!
 

An ACL Seltzer Bottle.  It's missing the glass straw that my older Etched one has, but it's a beauty


----------



## jblaylock

Ok guys and gals, I need some help here.

Take a look at this auction:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172102068840&alt=web 

I'm concerned this is fake.

1. The bottle. I see a lot of other seltzer bottlers on eBay like this that seen to be fake. Why would a bottler from Louisville KY use a bottle from that far away? The bottle scares me.

2. However, why fake a John Epping bottle? Why take the time for such an obscure bottler?

3. Take a look back at my previous posting, I have, what I thought to be authentic, seltzer bottle with the same etched logo.

4. (2) why fake a John Epping bottle, doesn't make sense...

Any insights from you experts?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm

I am highly confident it is authentic.  Czechoslovakian seltzer bottles are quite often used by US companies...they made many of them.  I have a large New Hampshire seltzer bottle collection and several of them are Czech.  The etching is done right...some of the reproductions I see are sandblasted rather than acid etched, but this one is good.  I've seen the exact same logo on different styles of seltzer bottles before; I think the bottles were imported in bulk blank and then the etching and marking of the metal parts were done here in the US.  The fact that the logo is the same as the one on another seltzer you have would actually give me more confidence that it is authentic, as the stencil for this logo obviously is unlikely to still exist.  Also, the seller is in Kentucky, so that is a very good sign.

As you noted, the seltzers that have been "reproduced" are large-brand seltzers and most of those are actually fantasy pieces done on South American seltzer bottles.  

My main concern with this bottle is the price.  I think the seller is crazy to ask so much for it. The market for these standard US seltzer bottles is pretty small and even nice bottles typically do not pull more than about $50...$100 on a very good day with two people that really want one.  This one is lacking the correct top as well (which is common but brings down the value).


----------



## jblaylock

Thank you so much for the information.  It was the Czech bottle that threw me.  I touched base with the seller and they did not have an additional information on it.  He/She said they bought it as a 'lot' and priced it at that based on what the seller had it priced for.  I'd like to own this, but I'm not paying that for it.  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## jblaylock

New John G. Epping Alkalaris Water - 32OZ


 

What I kind most interesting of the Alkalaris Water is that they list the location as "St. Matthews, KY"  This is an area located in Louisville KY.  All the other Epping's bottles just say Louisville or Louisville/Lexington.  I find it interesting that on this bottle, they singled out one community area in Louisville.


----------



## jblaylock

Saturday was a good day.

 Like most who frequent flea markets and vendors malls, its a rarity to find one or two items. Saturday, I was meeting a friend to go to a basketball game. We typically meet across the street from a flea market. I went early to walk through as I'd never been to that one before. Jackpot.

John G. Epping Crate:


Now, on to the bottles.

Green Eppings, likely 10-12 oz.   Here it is next to the matching 7oz bottle.  I'm assuming these had some type of paper label.
---------

Green Epping's Kentucky Club 24oz.   Next to the matching 7oz Bottle.
----------------           

Clear Epping's Beverages 24OZ


Clear Eppings 24oz LEFT hand bottle, next to the 10oz & 7oz that I already had.  I was excited about this as I hadn't seen this size in this version bottle.


Clear w/ ACL Old Colony Beverages 24oz.  I may be most excited about this one, it's near mint.  I hadn't seen on of these either.



I got all of these for a really good price.  Needless to say, I was very excited.  I didn't find any Pepsi bottles, but I was very happy with what I did find.  I hope you enjoy, I know I enjoy seeing other local bottles from all of you.

For a bottler who operated for roughly 100 years, there's very little information about his operation.  I spent 2 hours researching today and didn't find any new information.


----------



## jblaylock

Here's the whole family


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I might be able to provide you with a ton of information about the Epping operation but because I'm not sure exactly what you have so far, I really don't know where to start. Please give me some idea of the specifics you are looking for and I will see what I can find. In the meantime I will start with this ...

The Courier Journal - Louisville, Kentucky - August 24, 1930


----------



## jblaylock

I'm curious about the history and company.  I know it was started by Herman Epping in 1863 selling mineral waters.  I've tried to do research myself, but can only find a couple pieces of information which I listed on the first few pages.

It just seems like there isn't a lot of information about the company.  It operated on a large scale for 100ish years and as you can see from just my collection, he bottled a lot of different drinks.  And, there are a lot of different bottles/drinks I don't have.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Okey, dokey. I'll see what I can find. And because everyone likes pictures, check this one out from ...

The Courier Journal - Louisville, Kentucky - September 16, 1910


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I'm seeing literally hundreds of ads and articles about Epping Bottling but the majority are advertisement about this or that brand of soft drink and some are about beer. The articles touch on various aspects of the operation over the years but most of what I've seen so far I believe you already know. However, I still have a lot more to look at so don't give up on me. In the meantime, could you please compile a list of the soft drink brands you already know about so I can zero in on some brands you might not know about. For example, the first article below is for a brand called "Mit-Che" which I don't recall you mentioning before, although you may have and I forgot. I'm also curious about the Orange Crush ad that sounds like Epping invented the amber, krinkly acl bottle. Read the (two part) article and tell me what you make of it.

Note: The name of the newspaper and date can be seen when you open each attachment. Hopefully you can glean some tid bits of information from the following. I will be posting others as I find them.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I've seen several references for a brand that Epping bottled called "*4%*" and was a mixer. I have seen examples of the bottle from other states and by different bottlers, but not by Epping. In the mid to late 1930s the Epping baseball team was called the "*Epping 4%*"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is the earliest Epping advertisement I have been able to find so far ...

The Kentucky Irish American - Louisville, Kentucky - July 7, *1900*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. 

According to most accounts, Herman Epping was born in Germany in 1840 and died in Louisville in 1896 at the age of 56


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bits and pieces ...

1. Herman Epping born in Germany in 1838
2. Herman Epping establishes a bottling works in Louisville, Kentucky in 1863
3. Katherine [Lickenhause ?] was born in Indiana in 1856 
4. Katherine's first husband's name was Herman Broecker
5. Herman and Katherine Broecker had a son named John George Broecker who was born in 1877
6. I'm not sure what became of Herman Broecker
7. Katherine married Herman Epping in 1890
8. I'm not sure if Herman Epping adopted John G Broecker, but his name becomes John G Epping
9. Herman Epping died in 1896 and Katherine and her son John continue the bottling works 
10. Katherine Epping died in 1911
11. Her son John, who was 34 years old in 1911, continued the bottling works under his own name
12. John George Epping died in 1943


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I have seen references which indicate that after Herman Epping's death in 1896, that the bottling works went by the names ...

1. *Mrs. H Epping & Son*

2. *H Epping & Son*

But I cannot find confirmation as to whether the names were officially registered or just used in advertising, etc.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ April 2, 1911

Note: Where it says Herman Epping "died ten years ago" is incorrect. He died in 1896.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Despite some of the conflicting accounts I have seen, this should confirm the birth and death dates for ...

Herman Epping ~ 1838-1896



Katherine (Broecker) Epping ~ 1856-1911



John George Epping ~ 1877-1943


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Did you see this *H EPPING* bottle that's currently on eBay? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-H-E...575279?hash=item2811dfdbaf:g:U48AAOSwJkJWkyNp


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I'm not sure if this article will clarify things or just add more confusion, but it is what it is. Let me know if you want me to see what else I can find along these lines and I will. Or it could be that you already have the Epping/McCabe connection figured out and I missed seeing it? 

The Bluefield Daily Telegraph ~ Bluefield, West Virginia ~ October 28, *1926*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Plus there's this from two years earlier. However, I cannot find an ad or article about McCabe's bottling in Madison, Indiana. But that could be because the newspaper archives do not include newspapers from Madison.

The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ April 25, 1926






The only "MI-GRAPE" bottle I can find is this example from Biloxi, Mississippi. But there should also be an Epping example. And possibly a McCabe example as well.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Here's another mystery for you. According to Ancerstry.com, John G Epping still used the last name Broecker during the 1910 U.S. Census when he was 31 years old. If so, then when, why, and how would his last have ever become Epping? I'm assuming that Anna was John's sister because it indicates he was single at the time. 

Name: John G Broecker 
Age in 1910: 31 
Birth Year: 1877 
Birthplace: Kentucky 
Home in 1910: Louisville Ward 2, Jefferson, Kentucky 
Street: Logan Street 
Race: White 
Gender: Male 
Relation to Head of House: Son 
Marital Status: Single 
Father's Birthplace: Germany 
Mother's Name: Kate M Epping 
Mother's Birthplace: Indiana 
Native Tongue: English 
Occupation: Manager 
Industry: Mineral Waters 
Employer, Employee or Other: Wage Earner 
Able to read: Yes 
Able to Write: Yes 
Out of Work: N 
Number of Weeks Out of Work: 0

Household Members Name Age 
Kate M Epping 53 
John G Broecker 31 
Anna H Broecker 23


----------



## jblaylock

This is insane.  I cannot believe the information you dig up.  How do you do it?  My searches didn't turn up anything like this.  So it sounds like he changed his name in order to run the family business?

I do have a Mit-Che bottle, do we know what kind of drink that is?

I had also seen a reference to 4% mixer, but not sure what that was nor have I seen a bottle with that on it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

jblaylock said:


> How do you do it?  With a pick and shovel
> 
> So it sounds like he changed his name in order to run the family business? I'm not sure but trying to find the answer
> 
> Do we know what kind of drink that is? Not yet!
> 
> I had also seen a reference to 4% mixer, but not sure what that was nor have I seen a bottle with that on it. See Attachment



But this 4% Bottle is too new and an Epping example would be from the 1930s and probably not an acl?


----------



## algilp3

1937 Epping "U7P" on left and 1938-1940 Epping "7UP".


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Mit-Che*

It wasn't a fruit drink - But other than that, all of the advertisements address it like it was a top secret that you had to try.





1928




Generic token - But probably 1928 because it says 'New'


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Des. 74,117 

Dec. 20, 1927

H. R. McBRIDE BOTTLE Filed Oct. 10, 1927 - Patented Dec. 20, 1927

UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE

HOWARD R. MCBRIDE, OF NEW ORLEANS, LOUISIANA, ASSIGNOR TO NATIONAL FRUIT FLAVOR COMPANY, OF NEW ORLEANS, LOUISIANA, A CORPORATION OF LOUISIANA. 

DESIGN FOR A BOTTLE; 

Application filed October 10, 1927. Serial No. 23,696. Term of patent 14 years.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm still searching for an explanation about the name change, but all I have been able to determine so far is that it appears to have occurred around *1916*. Prior to 1916 we see 'H Epping' - 'Epping & Son' - 'Epping's' - but it isn't until 1916 that we start seeing '*John G* Epping' which is consistent until his death in 1943. I'll keep searching but not sure I will ever find a plausible explanation.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Babe Ruth and Lou Gehrig play in Louisville for Epp's Kola*


Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ October 24, *1928*






Courier Journal ~ October 25, 1928


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ April 2, 1911
> 
> Note: Where it says Herman Epping "died ten years ago" is incorrect. He died in 1896.
> 
> View attachment 169632




Clarification ...

Even though this *1911* article uses the name "John Epping" use of this name is not consistent until 1916. This article is also where we see the misspelled last name 'Brecker' for Katherine's first husband and John's father. Also notice 'Anna Brecker' who was John's sister.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Reminder ...

This is from the U.S. Census for ...


*1910*






SODAPOPBOB said:


> Here's another mystery for you. According to Ancerstry.com, John G Epping still used the last name Broecker during the 1910 U.S. Census when he was 31 years old. If so, then when, why, and how would his last have ever become Epping? I'm assuming that Anna was John's sister because it indicates he was single at the time.
> 
> Name: John G Broecker
> Age in 1910: 31
> Birth Year: 1877
> Birthplace: Kentucky
> Home in 1910: Louisville Ward 2, Jefferson, Kentucky
> Street: Logan Street
> Race: White
> Gender: Male
> Relation to Head of House: Son
> Marital Status: Single
> Father's Birthplace: Germany
> Mother's Name: Kate M Epping
> Mother's Birthplace: Indiana
> Native Tongue: English
> Occupation: Manager
> Industry: Mineral Waters
> Employer, Employee or Other: Wage Earner
> Able to read: Yes
> Able to Write: Yes
> Out of Work: N
> Number of Weeks Out of Work: 0
> 
> Household Members Name Age
> Kate M Epping 53
> John G Broecker 31
> Anna H Broecker 23


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And yet, I still have to wonder about this picture that is also from ... 

*1910*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And, yes, John G Epping was a *huge* sports fan as evidenced by this article from ...

The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ November 29, 1937


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. 

But I'm confused and wonder why the 1937 article says Herman Epping was John Epping's *father*?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And who the heck was *Hermann Broecker*, anyway?  I'm not sure yet but trying to find out!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And why was Katherine (Broecker) Epping buried with and has her name on Hermann Broecker's gravestone? Why wasn't she buried with or near Herman Epping? I'm not sure yet but trying to find out.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And how do you explain this about Katie Broecker who was the daughter of Hermann Broecker and Katherine (Broecker) Epping?  

http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=135446855&ref=acom


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And why does this gravestone have 'Epping' as the main family name and yet at the bottom it says ...

"Children of Hermann and Katherine Broecker"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Reminders ...

1.  Hermann Broecker died in 1886

2.  Herman Epping and Katherine were married in 1890

3. John G Broecker/Epping was born in 1877


----------



## jblaylock

This last name thing is nuts.  

Hermann faked his death....right..  I mean, I'm sure that makes sense for somebody to do in 1886....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is from the *1914* Louisville, Kentucky directory ...

I wonder why it shows 'Epping Bottling Works Broecker' on the same line?

Name: John Broecker 
Gender: Male 
Residence Year: 1914 
Street Address: 716 Logan 
Residence Place: Louisville, Kentucky, USA 
Publication Title: Louisville, Kentucky, City Directory, 1914

Household Members Name  
John Broecker  
Epping Bottling Wks Broecker


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

jblaylock said:


> This last name thing is nuts.
> 
> Hermann faked his death....right..  I mean, I'm sure that makes sense for somebody to do in 1886....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ June 7, *1890*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm also wondering why John G Broecker/Epping was not included in Herman Epping's will but the daughter was? 

Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ March 28, *1896*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. 

John was 13 years old when his mother married Herman Epping in 1890 and 19 years old when Herman died in 1896


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

U.S. Census for ...

*1920*


Name: John G Epping 
Age: 42 
Birth Year: 1877
Birthplace: Kentucky 
Home in 1920: Louisville Ward 2, Jefferson, Kentucky 
Street: Logan Street 
House Number: 716 
Race: White 
Gender: Male 
Relation to Head of House: Head 
Marital Status: Married 
Spouse's Name: Annalee Epping 
Father's Birthplace: Germany 
Mother's Birthplace: Indiana 
Able to Speak English: Yes 

Occupation: Mineral Water 
Employment Field: Own Account 

Household Members - Name - Age

John G Epping 42 
Annalee Epping 37


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ October 13, 

*1914*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

U.S. Census for ...

*1900*


Name: John Braker 
Age: 22 
Birth Date: Jul 1877 
Birthplace: Kentucky 
Home in 1900: Louisville Ward 2, Jefferson, Kentucky 
Race: White 
Gender: Male 
Relation to Head of House: Son 
Marital Status: Single 
Father's Birthplace: Germany 
Mother's Name: Kate Epping 
Mother's Birthplace: Indiana

Household Members - Name - Age

Kate Epping 42 
John Braker 22 
Anna Braker 13


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

U.S. Census for ...

*1870*

The names might be spelled wrong, but otherwise this pertains to Katherine Epping's maiden name/family ...

Name: Catharine Litkenhus 
Age in 1870: 13 
Birth Year: 1857 
Birthplace: Indiana 
Home in 1870: Anderson, Perry, Indiana 
Race: White 
Gender: Female 
Post Office: Tell City

Household Members - Name - Age 

John Litkenhus 58 
Mary Litkenhus 49 
Mean Litkenhus 17 
Henry Litkenhus 15 
Catharine Litkenhus 13 
John Litkenhus 12 
Harrison Litkenhus 11


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*More Mystery*

At the moment I have no idea what this lawsuit pertained to. Nor do I know who Herman Litkenhus was, unless it might be another name for Kate Epping's brother, Henry. This would have been five years after Herman Epping's death in 1896 when Katherine was a widow.  

The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ February 1, *1901*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is for Kate Epping's brother, Henry Litkenhus, who was born in 1855 and died in 1932. Even though this particular Census doesn't show his occupation, I have seen references for him that indicate he was a Teamster. If this is the same guy (Herman) that's mentioned in the 1901 article with Kate Epping, then he would have been about 46 years old at the time and possibly a Teamster. Katherine Litkenhus/Epping was born in Anderson (Tell City), Perry County, Indiana in 1857. Henry was two years older than Katherine.   

U.S. Census for ...

*1900* 


Name: Henry J Litkenhus 
Age: 45 
Birth Date: Feb 1855 
Birthplace: Indiana 
Home in 1900: Anderson, Perry, Indiana 
Race: White 
Gender: Male 
Relation to Head of House: Head 
Marital Status: Married 
Spouse's Name: Mary A Litkenhus 
Marriage Year: 1881 
Years Married: 19 
Father's Birthplace: Germany 
Mother's Birthplace: Germany 

Household Members - Name - Age

Henry J Litkenhus 45 
Mary A Litkenhus 43 
Katie Litkenhus 18 
John Litkenhus 15 
Minnie Litkenhus 11


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

For the record ...

Kate Epping ~  42 y/o ~ Mfg Mineral Water
John Braker ~  22 y/o ~ Mfg Mineral Water Works
Anna Braker ~ 13 y/o ~ At School

Note: The last name 'Braker' is misspelled and should be 'Broecker'

U.S. Census ~ Louisville, Kentucky

*1900*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

U.S. Census ~ Louisville, Kentucky

*1910*

The last names are spelled correctly this time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This should dispel any doubts about there being a connection between ... 

*Epping Bottling Works (John Broecker)*

*1914* Louisville, Kentucky Directory






Footnote:  I still cannot find anything about John legally changing his last name from Broecker to Epping. Nor is there any evidence about him being adopted by Herman Epping.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Another Mystery Man ...

*Ernest Heinecke*

This is now the earliest reference I have found for *Epping Herman - Bottler* from ...

Louisville, Kentucky Directory

*1869* 

(Which is six years after the company was founded in 1863)

These two listings are from different pages in the same 1869 Directory. Notice they show the same address of what I believe is #26 4th Street. The lower-case 'r' stands for 'residence' I did a quick search for Ernest Heinecke but so far this is the only reference I have found for him. It appears he was some type of partner or co-owner but I don't know that for certain. 







Notice the word 'Same' which means the residence and business address are one and the same.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I looked on Google Earth for 26 4th Street and discovered there is a North 4th and a South 4th. But regardless of which location the bottling works was located at, both addresses are in downtown Louisville and are now surrounded by high-rise buildings.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The closest thing I can find for the Heinecke name in Louisville, Kentucky in the 1800s is a ...

*Herman Heinecke* 

... who was a Grocer. But I do not know if Herman and Ernest are the same person or were possibly related.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Back to John G Broecker / Epping

John was using the last name "Epping" at least as early as 1918 and also used it for the 1920 U.S. Census. He married a gal by the name of Anna Lee Wachtel in 1920. Anna Lee was born in 1883 and died in 1933. John and Anna Lee were married for 13 years and as far as I know never had any children. 

To reiterate; I still cannot find anything that explains the name change from Broecker to Epping. But even if he did legally change his last name sometime after his mother's death in 1911, why would he wait until he was 34 years old or older to do that?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

As near as I can determine, the name change from Broecker to Epping occurred sometime between about 1914 and 1918


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

John George Epping draft card. Dated September, *1918*

The Nearest Relative, Anna Lang, was John's sister, who was married at the time but was formerly Anna Broecker.

(The year of birth says 1876 - But that is incorrect and should say 1877)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

John G Epping Death Certificate ...

Dated November 2, 1943 ~ 66 years old

Notice it says his father was Herman Epping and his mother was Catherine Lickenhause. But we know his birth father could not have been Herman Epping because Katherine and Herman weren't even married until 1890 when John G was about 13 years old.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

Also notice the 'informants' name at the bottom as being Otto Lang. I'm assuming Otto was John G Epping's brother-in-law who married John's sister, Anna. But what's weird is, it shows Otto's address as 716 Logan Street, which was the same address as John's. Maybe Otto and Anna lived with and cared for John during his last days.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

This is a six page "Last Will & Testament" for John G Epping. It was started in 1942 prior to his death and finished with additions in 1948, which was five years after his death. I have only briefly read it, but it has a lot of information as to who got what. It also entails what became of his bottling operation after his death. Maybe it contains some information you will find helpful. Please let us know if you find something of particular interest. You can easily save and zoom it to make it readable. Plus, this will pretty much wrap things up for me because I keep seeing repetitive information in my searches and a lot of dead ends. But if I ever find anything else I will be sure and share it with you, especially if I can find something about the name change. If there is a name or something in the Will that you want me to research, just let me know and I will be happy to see what I can find. 

Bob

I added the red numbers 1-6 in the upper left corner to help keep track of the individual pages ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Timeline ...*

(To the best of my knowledge)


*1838 = Herman Epping born in Germany (Conflicting Dates. Some say 1840-41)
1857 = Katherine Litkenhus born in Tell City, Indiana
1863 = Herman Epping starts Bottling Works in Louisville, Kentucky
1869 = Louisville, Kentucky directory list Herman Epping Bottler with Ernest Heinecke
187? = Katherine Litkenhus marries Hermann Broecker
1877 = John George Broecker born in Louisville, Kentucky
1890 = Herman Epping marries Katherine (Litkenhus) Broecker
1896 = Herman Epping died
1911 = Katherine Epping died
1914 = Louisville, Kentucky directory list Epping Bottling Works (John Broecker)
1918 = John G Epping's draft card list Herman Epping as his father
1920 = U.S. Census list name as John G Epping
1920 = John G Epping marries Anna Lee Wachtel
1933 = Anna Lee (Wachtel) Epping died
1943 = John G Epping died  *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here are a few more pictures ...



*1926 - Louisville, Kentucky*








*1936 - New Albany, Indiana*




*1937 - Louisville, Kentucky*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

Josh

Could you please provide us with a timeline for the dates and addresses when the various Epping bottling plants opened in Kentucky as well as in Indiana. I'm a little confused about all of that. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~ P.S.

The dates and addresses I'm referring to are for ...

1. Louisville, Kentucky
2. Lexington, Kentucky
3. Campbellsville, Kentucky
4. New Albany, Indiana


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly ...

This ad shows all four locations, but I'd like the addresses and start dates for each ...

*1932*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Long story short regarding the John G Epping Last Will & Testament ...

The Courier Journal Louisville, Kentucky November 9, *1943*




The Courier Journal Louisville, Kentucky April 28, *1967*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I somehow missed this Directory listing earlier, but because it shows John Broecker as a foreman for the Epping Bottling Works and his *1918* draft card has him as John Epping, then it appears the name change likely occurred in *1917*

Louisville, Kentucky Directory ~ *1916*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Revised ...*





SODAPOPBOB said:


> *Timeline ...*
> 
> (To the best of my knowledge)
> 
> 
> *1838 = Herman Epping born in Germany (Conflicting Dates. Some say 1840-41)
> 1857 = Katherine Litkenhus born in Tell City, Indiana
> 1863 = Herman Epping starts Bottling Works in Louisville, Kentucky
> 1869 = Louisville, Kentucky directory list Herman Epping Bottler with Ernest Heinecke
> 187? = Katherine Litkenhus marries Hermann Broecker
> 1877 = John George Broecker born in Louisville, Kentucky
> 1890 = Herman Epping marries Katherine (Litkenhus) Broecker
> 1896 = Herman Epping died
> 1910 = U.S. Census list Kate Epping Mineral Water
> 1910 = U.S. Census list John G Broecker Mineral Water
> 1911 = Katherine Epping died
> 1916 = Louisville, Kentucky directory list John Broecker Epping Bottling Works
> 1917 = Most likely year for name change from John Broecker to John Epping
> 1918 = John G Epping's draft card list Herman Epping as his father
> 1920 = U.S. Census list name as John G Epping
> 1920 = John G Epping marries Anna Lee Wachtel
> 1933 = Anna Lee (Wachtel) Epping died
> 1943 = John G Epping died  *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Yesterday & Today ...*

Epping Home & Bottling Plant  ~  Logan Street  ~  Louisville, Kentucky


*1926*




*2016*


----------



## jblaylock

I'm following SPB, have some info to add, just crazy busy at work and home.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## algilp3

Guys,

Don't forget about Lebanon, Ky.  Epping left Campbellsville and went to Lebanon for a while.  Several of the later bottles all have Lebanon, Ky on them.  I know Epping was still in Campbellsville, Ky in 1937 and 1938 b/c of the 7 up bottles.  Sometime after 1938 Epping left for Lebanon.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ November 12, *1936*

*New Albany, Indiana*





The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ September 14, *1937*

*Lebanon, Kentucky*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Yesterday & Today ...*


504 State Street ~ New Albany, Indiana ~ *1936*



504 State Street ~ New Albany, Indiana ~ Google Earth ~ *2016*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Yesterday & Today ...*


264 Walton Avenue ~ Lexington, Kentucky ~ Circa *1938*



264 Walton Avenue ~ Lexington, Kentucky ~ Google Earth ~ *2016*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In search of ...

1. Address for Epping Bottling in *Lebanon*, Kentucky. All I have been able to determine so far is that it was located somewhere north of Columbia Avenue.

2. Address for Epping Bottling in *Campbellsville*, Kentucky


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's another location/address I came across but currently know very little about ...

In 1927, the John G. Epping Bottling Works of Louisville acquired the NuGrape Bottling Company of Lexington, bottlers of NuGrape and Orange Crush. Their plant was located at 210 Clark Street, with Hilary Bell the General Manager. 

http://lexhistory.org/wikilex/epping-bottling-works

[Attachment]

The Kentucky Kernel ~ Lexington, Kentucky ~ Feb 17, *1928*

(This was a college newspaper for the University of Kentucky in Lexington)

*210-212 Clark Street Lexington, Kentucky*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I have conducted an exhaustive search for the Lebanon and Campbellsville addresses but cannot find them!

*HELP!*  :flag:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Notice in this article where it says ...

"*The John G Epping Bottling Works has been under the direct supervision of Colonel Epping since 1913.*"

John Epping was 36 years old at the time and his mother had been deceased since 1911. I wonder why the article says he didn't take over direct supervision until 1913? If he wasn't in charge prior to 1913, then who was? I'm also wondering if this has anything to with the name change from Broecker to Epping? 

From ...

The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ July 3, 1934


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record ...

"John Epping weighed over 400 pounds"

1910 American Bottler



1911 American Bottler



Courier Journal 1910


----------



## Bass Assassin

That is so weird. Campbellsville, Ky.. I could possibly be transferring there from Louisiana. What a small world we live in. Maybe if I move there I can find the address!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Here's another location/address I came across but currently know very little about ...
> 
> In 1927, the John G. Epping Bottling Works of Louisville acquired the NuGrape Bottling Company of Lexington, bottlers of NuGrape and Orange Crush. Their plant was located at 210 Clark Street, with Hilary Bell the General Manager.
> 
> http://lexhistory.org/wikilex/epping-bottling-works
> 
> [Attachment]
> 
> The Kentucky Kernel ~ Lexington, Kentucky ~ Feb 17, *1928*
> 
> (This was a college newspaper for the University of Kentucky in Lexington)
> 
> *210-212 Clark Street Lexington, Kentucky*
> 
> View attachment 169918




Here's another location/address for Epping Bottling Works in *Lexington*. Notice its from the same year as the one above. I do not know which location was the earliest or if they operated both plants at the same time. Google Earth shows a city park currently at the 3rd Street location. 

From ...

Lexington City Directory ~ *1928*

*579-581 E. 3rd Street*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bass Assassin said:


> That is so weird. Campbellsville, Ky.. I could possibly be transferring there from Louisiana. What a small world we live in. Maybe if I move there I can find the address!




Bass

Thanks

Please let us know if you come up with anything. I'm still looking but not finding!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

If this information is correct from the link I posted earlier, then it indicates the NuGrape Bottling that Epping bought in 1927 was on Clark Street. So I'm thinking the 3rd Street location was the latter of the two. ??? 

"In 1927, the John G. Epping Bottling Works of Louisville acquired the NuGrape Bottling Company of Lexington, bottlers of NuGrape and Orange Crush. Their plant was located at 210 Clark Street, with Hilary Bell the General Manager."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Epping Locations Timeline / Subject to Revision ...*

Note: To the best of my knowledge these are close-approximate *start-up dates * for when each of the Epping Bottling facilities were established and do not include addresses, which I'm still working on ...  

*Louisville, Kentucky* = 1863 (Confirmed)

*Lexington, Kentucky* = At least as early as 1927 

*Campbellsville, Kentucky* = At least as early as 1930

*New Albany, Indiana* = 1936

*Lebanon, Kentucky* = 1937


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Experimenting ...*

(I haven't figured out how to do those multiple quotes)

Misc. Dates ...

1838 = Herman Epping born in Germany (Conflicting Dates. Some say 1840-41)
1857 = Katherine Litkenhus born in Tell City, Indiana
1863 = Herman Epping starts Bottling Works in Louisville, Kentucky
1869 = Louisville, Kentucky directory list Herman Epping Bottler with Ernest Heinecke
187? = Katherine Litkenhus marries Hermann Broecker
1877 = John George Broecker born in Louisville, Kentucky
1890 = Herman Epping marries Katherine (Litkenhus) Broecker
1896 = Herman Epping died
1910 = U.S. Census list Kate Epping Mineral Water
1910 = U.S. Census list John G Broecker Mineral Water 
1911 = Katherine Epping died
1916 = Louisville, Kentucky directory list John Broecker Epping Bottling Works
1917 = Most likely year for name change from John Broecker to John Epping
1918 = John G Epping's draft card list Herman Epping as his father
1920 = U.S. Census list name as John G Epping
1920 = John G Epping marries Anna Lee Wachtel
1933 = Anna Lee (Wachtel) Epping died
1943 = John G Epping died


Location Start Dates ...

1863 =Louisville, Kentucky 
1927 circa = Lexington, Kentucky 
1930 circa = Campbellsville, Kentucky
1936 = New Albany, Indiana 
1937 = Lebanon, Kentucky


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This next part is a little difficult to explain but I will do my best. It involves the *Alkalaris* bottles and the *St. Matthews* location. St. Matthews is a suburb of Louisville and located to the east of the city proper. Even though I have not found an exact address for the bottling plant, I have narrowed it down pretty close. But rather than explain every attachment, I will let them speak for themselves and sum it up with the following ...

1. Indian Mineral Wells was located on La Grange Road near Shelbyville Road, St. Matthews, (Louisville) Kentucky
2. Indian Mineral Wells bottled Alkalaris Mineral Water and also Indian Wells Ginger Ale 
3. John Epping bought the Indian Mineral Wells bottling company in *1941*
4. The location is described as being near the Airport on La Grange Road
5. The airport on La Grange Road was established in 1927 and ceased operation in 1931
6. I cannot find the exact address for the old airport, nor is there any picture of an old airport on Google Earth

I plan to keep looking for a St. Matthews address, but the following is everything I have found so far, starting with the bottles themselves ...

[ The newspaper dates can be seen when you click on each individual image ]













(More on the next page)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

(Continued)











Epping carries on 1941


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

Indian Wells was located on La Grange Road about 1 1/2 miles east of St. Matthews near the old airport and Shelbyville Road


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm getting closer but no cigar yet ...

*1937*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Norwood Place was a housing development in St. Matthews, Kentucky. Indian Mineral Wells was located on the adjoining property. The earliest dates I can find for Norwood Place and Indian Mineral Wells is 1930.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. 

I forgot to mention I found a reference that said Indian Mineral Wells was located at ...

"The *junction* of La Grange Road and Shelbyville Road"

(Which I'm currently looking for)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Based on everything I was able to piece together, the Green X inside the Yellow Circle should mark the (near approximate) location for the Indian Mineral Wells bottling operation that John Epping bought in St. Matthews, Kentucky in 1941. However, this will likely need to be revised once I find an exact address.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the fun of it ...

Notice in this snippet I posted earlier about the 1927-1931 St. Matthews airport where it mentions ...

*Swallow Biplanes*





This is what they looked like around 1930 ...


----------



## jblaylock

Here's a look at the SE corner of Logan and Broadway. Where the article says the office was. I'm assuming it was located at the empty area.






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*I agree!*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I was looking at the Google Earth map and wondered if the somewhat vacant property southeast of Indian Mineral Wells is where the old airport was located? The distance between the two red X's is 1.73 miles and is about half that distance wide. Considering the types of planes they were flying in 1930, that amount of property would easily accommodate the planes. The overall plot even looks like an airport would. Not to mention the property is properly located across from the mineral springs.


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:


> *Experimenting ...*
> 
> (I haven't figured out how to do those multiple quotes)
> 
> Misc. Dates ...
> 
> 1838 = Herman Epping born in Germany (Conflicting Dates. Some say 1840-41)
> 1857 = Katherine Litkenhus born in Tell City, Indiana
> 1863 = Herman Epping starts Bottling Works in Louisville, Kentucky
> 1869 = Louisville, Kentucky directory list Herman Epping Bottler with Ernest Heinecke
> 187? = Katherine Litkenhus marries Hermann Broecker
> 1877 = John George Broecker born in Louisville, Kentucky
> 1890 = Herman Epping marries Katherine (Litkenhus) Broecker
> 1896 = Herman Epping died
> 1910 = U.S. Census list Kate Epping Mineral Water
> 1910 = U.S. Census list John G Broecker Mineral Water
> 1911 = Katherine Epping died
> 1916 = Louisville, Kentucky directory list John Broecker Epping Bottling Works
> 1917 = Most likely year for name change from John Broecker to John Epping
> 1918 = John G Epping's draft card list Herman Epping as his father
> 1920 = U.S. Census list name as John G Epping
> 1920 = John G Epping marries Anna Lee Wachtel
> 1933 = Anna Lee (Wachtel) Epping died
> 1943 = John G Epping died
> 
> 
> Location Start Dates ...
> 
> 1863 =Louisville, Kentucky
> 1927 circa = Lexington, Kentucky
> 1930 circa = Campbellsville, Kentucky
> 1936 = New Albany, Indiana
> 1937 = Lebanon, Kentucky



The craziest thing about all of this is that John G Epping, wasn't even an Epping, by blood.  I wonder how strict the name change laws where at that period of time.  Just thinking that he may have just decided to start calling himself Epping.  Still not ruling out that Hermann Broecker isn't Herman Epping, at least in my mind.

Also, that gallon water bottle, where did you find that photo?  

Also, Aaron G. is an Epping Collector from Campbellsville.  If you read this, do you have any information on the location and or exact date on when Epping operated there?


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Here's another location/address for Epping Bottling Works in *Lexington*. Notice its from the same year as the one above. I do not know which location was the earliest or if they operated both plants at the same time. Google Earth shows a city park currently at the 3rd Street location.
> 
> From ...
> 
> Lexington City Directory ~ *1928*
> 
> *579-581 E. 3rd Street*
> 
> View attachment 169948



One of these two must be the Nu-Grape facility.  Looking for that info now.....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I found the Alkalaris jug on WorthPoint. Here's the link and basic info. However, unless you have a subscription to the site the price will not be shown. 

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/alkalaris-water-gallon-glass-jug-john-442035784


Alkalaris Water 1 Gallon Glass Jug John Epping St Matthews Louisville KY 

Sold for: $59.95 
Item Category: Glass 
Source: eBay
Sold Date: May 23,2013

Regarding the Lexington locations, as you know there were three of them. As near as I can determine, the dates and addresses when Epping occupied those properties are as follows. However, I do not know the exact start and end dates. I only know that Epping was in operation at each location during the particular year indicated  ...


*Lexington, Kentucky*

1927 = 210 Clark Street
1928 = 579-581 E. 3rd Street
1938 = 264 Walton Avenue


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This (two part) snippet is from a *1927* Lexington, Kentucky directory ...


----------



## jblaylock

I've spend WAY too much time at work today searching old Louisville Maps.  I still can't find any reference to Indian Wells or an old airport.

http://digital.library.louisville.edu/cdm/landingpage/collection/maps


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I have been navigating the maps you posted but so far haven't found anything related. But I did find this newspaper article about the new NuGrape bottling plant in Lexington. Because of the names its obviously pre-Epping. And even though it doesn't mention an address, I'm assuming its the 210 Clark Street location. However, it causes me to wonder about the 579-581 E 3rd address because why would Epping relocate so soon if he started out in a relatively new bottling facility? In other words, why move from 210 Clark Street to 579-581 E 3rd Street if the 210 Clark Street plant was almost brand new?

From ...

The Advocate Messenger ~ Danville, Kentucky ~ August 1, *1924*

Note: I title all of my images for this discussion with Epping to keep them listed alphabetically in my files for easy access. I currently have 12,635 images on file, about 75% of which are soda pop related, and I try to keep them as organized as I can.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I looked on Google Earth for the 210 Clark Street location but all it shows is what appears to be relatively new buildings and parking lots.


----------



## jblaylock

Perhaps he started on 3rd st and moved to 210 Clark after acquiring Nu-Grape.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

That possibility crossed my mind as well, but we really need some specific info to fit all the pieces of the puzzle together, such as where did Doty and Rooks relocate from when they moved into the new plant in 1924?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hey, Josh

Looky what I found - from the map site you posted - on the *1943* Louisville map ...

Red *X* marks number 14. = Indian Mineral Wells



Red *X* marks the spot for number 14. = Indian Mineral Wells

(You can see where Lagrange Road angles in from the northeast into Shelbyville Road)

(I checked the scale and Indian Mineral Wells and the junctions are two miles east of St. Matthews)



This is the Google Earth map I posted earlier and I was about 3/4 of a mile off. The red *X* marks the correct location for Indian Mineral Wells.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is from Google Earth and the yellow circle is the area where Indian Mineral Wells used to be. I 'drove' through the area using Google Earth's street-view tool but I could not see anything definite that might have been the old bottling plant. Its was a little confusing because what was Lagrange Road on the 1943 map is now called Whipps Mill Road. Another interesting but confusing thing I discovered while 'driving' around is that the large complex on the northwest side of Lagrange/Whipps Mill Road is a retirement facility called "Magnolia Springs East" but its on the wrong side of Lagrange Road unless the roads have be realigned/changed. 

Here's a link to "Magnolia Springs East" but notice their address says Lagrange Road. And yet when I 'drive' around on Google Earth none of the roads in the entire area are called Lagrange, so I really don't know what to make of that part. I read their bio but didn't see anything about the place to indicate it was an actual mineral spring, but the name sure seems like quite a coincidence not to have some connection.  

Magnolia Springs East
13600 LaGrange Road
Louisville, KY 40245
Jefferson County 

http://www.aplaceformom.com/community/magnolia-springs-east-1354253


New Google Earth map ...

 


Street-view of "Magnolia Springs East" retirement facility


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The two maps together for closer comparison ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hold the phone!

I just this minute noticed there is a Whipps Mill Road on the 1949 map. I can't believe I missed seeing it earlier. So this means I need to do some more 'driving around' on Google Earth and see what I can find to the west near St. Matthews.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

My apologies for the mix-up, but its not easy navigating computer maps with a mouse. However, I'm confident this time that I have the location of Indian Mineral Wells pegged within a few hundred yards. Apparently what occurred is they realigned La Grange Road when they built the freeway. That would explain the street sign at the junction of Shelbyville Road that says "New La Grange Road." The bold yellow line I put on the Google Earth map is no doubt where the original La Grange Road used to be and at one time intersected with Shelbyville Road. Where I placed the red X should be extremely close to where Indian Mineral Wells was once located. That is if the 1943 map is accurate, which I'm assuming is within certain margins. Anyhoo, where I placed the red X is now a freeway onramp and next to that there are some commercial buildings, including a Kia car dealership. 

Click back-and-forth from one map to the other for comparison ... 

*1949* 




*2016*

(Notice Oxmoor on the south side of Shelbyville that is now a huge shopping center)


----------



## jblaylock

So, how would something like a Spring Water facility work back then?  Would the facility be there, or the Spring, or Both?  I guess what I'm asking is, was there an actual spring at this location?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

jblaylock said:


> So, how would something like a Spring Water facility work back then?  Would the facility be there, or the Spring, or Both?  I guess what I'm asking is, was there an actual spring at this location?



I wondered the same thing and can only go by what it says on the Alkalaris one gallon jug ...

"*BOTTLED AT THE WELLS*"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Plus there's this that I posted earlier ...

(It sounds as if there was an actual mineral springs)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's a different angle of the area ...


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Plus there's this that I posted earlier ...
> 
> (It sounds as if there was an actual mineral springs)
> 
> View attachment 170018



What I thought was interesting while looking at those maps is that there was a water treatment plant near this location.  Also, it's interesting that Louisville has been in the top 5 for best tasting water for many many years.  

But, I agree.  That article makes it seem like there was a Well/Spring at that location.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Later today I will do some more 'driving around' on Google Earth and see what I can find. I especially want to take a close look at "Warwick Villa Road" that's on the 1943 map and see how it ties in distance-wise in relation to everything else.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

Another thing to look for, which I haven't done yet except when it came to looking for addresses, is to see if the Internet has a history about Indian Mineral Wells.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Please bare with me because this might be a little weird ...

The following is from another map site and the images are small and off center but it is the best I could do after numerous attempts. Just know that the Yellow X in the first and last images are the junction of La Grange Road and Shelbyville Road. I'm almost certain the buildings I will be pointing out are those of Indian Mineral Wells. 

The buildings I'm referring to are the ones just to the right of the Yellow X in this first image. Notice there are very few structures in the near vicinity except for a few houses across the field to the right. This is an aerial map from ...

*1949*

 


This next image is similar to the first but a little closer in and is from the same *1949* aerial map and shows the same buildings





This image is the same aerial map, same buildings, *1949*, but much closer in 




This last image has the Yellow X again that indicates the junction of La Grange Road and Shelbyville Road but notice the buildings are gone and the only thing that remains is a blank circular-shaped area of dirt. That vacant dirt area is where the buildings were in the previous images. That's because this aerial map is from ...

*1959*

But sometime between 1949 and 1959 the buildings were demolished. I'm confident those buildings were those of Indian Mineral Wells


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Using a measurement of 500 feet (red lines) I'm guesstimating the locations with the Blue X are the same location within about 100 feet ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I couldn't find a history on Indian Mineral Wells but I did find this history about St. Matthews, Kentucky. Its mainly about the fire district but it has some great old photos of St. Matthews. Its supposed to include a brief mention of Indian Mineral Wells but I haven't been able to find that part yet. Be sure to check out the Streetcar map on Page 20 - it shows the area I have been talking about.

pdf file ...

http://www.ringbrothershistory.com/alsprojects/stmfd/1935 to 1937.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Another comparison with the red line equaling appx. 500 feet from junction of Shelbyville and La Grange to Indian Mineral Wells ...

*1943*





*1949*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I'm back to looking for the Lebanon and Campbellsville addresses/locations and just this morning saw a brief reference that said sometime in the 1930s John G Epping took possession of the *Watson's Garage / Motor Company* in Campbellsville. I haven't had time to look into it yet but wanted to pass it on in case you find the time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

On Page 87 of this Campbellsville book it says ...

*Alvin C. Watson's garage later became the John G. Epping Bottling Co…*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is from Page 78 of the same Campbellsville book ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I looked on Ancestry.com and could not find an Alvin C. Watson who owned a garage in Campbellsville in the 1920s or 1930s, but I did find a ...

*Alex* C. Watson

In the 1930 U.S. Census it listed him as the proprietor of a garage located at ... 

*109 South Columbia Avenue ~ Campbellsville, Kentucky*

The attached image is from Google Earth and is the building currently at 109 South Columbia Avenue 

(But I do not know with 100% certainty this was Watson's Garage nor if it was Epping's Bottling)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

jblaylock said:


> Here's a look at the SE corner of Logan and Broadway. Where the article says the office was. I'm assuming it was located at the empty area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Josh

Remember our discussion about the Southeast corner of Logan and Broadway? Well, check this out ...

The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ December 18, *1939*

*Southwest* Corner


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And the building is still there!

[ Google Earth 2016 ]



[ 1939 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I have been looking at pictures of the various Epping's buildings in my files and I'm thinking this one might be the Epping plant in ...

*Lebanon, Kentucky*

We've seen pictures of numerous buildings but this is just about the only one I can't attach an address to. Notice it appears to be situated in a sort of alcove or alley, which doesn't jive with any of the other buildings we've seen. But maybe its just the way it was photographed that makes it look that way. However, even if this is the Lebanon plant, I'll be danged if I can find an address no matter where I look! But the year is right!

Courier Journal ~ Louisville ~ September 14, *1937* 

*??? Lebanon ???*


----------



## jblaylock

Here's a new bottle I just got with Lebanon on the bottom













Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Great bottle in great condition - I especially like the ACLs. I've seen similar example that have multiple towns embossed on the base. If I'm not mistaken, I believe there are some examples that have, Louisville, Lexington, Lebanon and Campbellsville on the base. I'm not 100% certain about the Campbellsville example, but I swear I came across one somewhere. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

I have looked at more maps than I can count, and if the 1943 and 1949 maps are accurate, which I'm certain they are, the measurements I keep coming up with place Indian Mineral Wells no more than about 750 feet northeast of the old intersection of La Grange Road and Shelbyville Road. As for the freeway that's there now, it was constructed sometime between 1959 and 1961 as evidenced by this 1961 map. As near as I can determine, Indian Mineral Wells was located somewhere in the near vicinity of the purple star. 

As for the old Airport that used to be there, even though I can't find an exact address I did find a couple of references that said it was *on* La Grange Road. So based on that I have eliminated the Airport from being on Shelbyville Road. Which fits because most accounts say Indian Mineral Wells was located *opposite* of the airport. Which would place the old Airport just to the northwest of La Grange and Shelbyville on the other side of the road from Indian Mineral Wells.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> *Epping Locations Timeline / Subject to Revision ...*
> 
> Note: To the best of my knowledge these are close-approximate *start-up dates * for when each of the Epping Bottling facilities were established and do not include addresses, which I'm still working on ...
> 
> *Louisville, Kentucky* = 1863 (Confirmed)
> 
> *Lexington, Kentucky* = At least as early as 1927
> 
> *Campbellsville, Kentucky* = At least as early as 1930
> 
> *New Albany, Indiana* = 1936   *Possibly as early as 1934 ???*
> 
> *Lebanon, Kentucky* = 1937




Josh

I'm not certain if this Epping Kentucky Club bottle is a *1934* but if it is then I need to revise my earliest date for *New Albany, Indiana.* Its an Owens-Illinois bottle and marked with 3 <(I)> 4 and doesn't have Duraglas on it which started in 1940. The 3 is for the Huntington, West Virginia plant that opened in 1930. What do you think?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

If it is a 1934 bottle, then it raises the question as to whether this November 12, 1936 article is talking about their first plant in New Albany or a new plant to replace the old one? And if the article is referring to a new plant located at 504 State Street, but it wasn't their first plant, then I wonder what their old address/location was in New Albany prior to 1936?


----------



## jblaylock

I cannot figure out the Owens Illinois dating.  I was trying to date these before you started your research.  Here's the ones I have with New Albany on them.

7oz Green Eppings: Date mark appears to be a 5


12oz Green Eppings:  Date code 6


7oz Kentucky Club: Date code 5


Alkalaris Water 12oz: Date code 2??


Also, the 2 Old Colony bottles have New Albany, but have 9 as the date code.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Josh

Here's how I interpret the codes ...



jblaylock said:


> I cannot figure out the Owens Illinois dating.  I was trying to date these before you started your research.  Here's the ones I have with New Albany on them.
> 
> 7oz Green Eppings: Date mark appears to be a 5
> *1935*
> View attachment 170247
> 
> 12oz Green Eppings:  Date code 6
> *1936*
> View attachment 170248
> 
> 7oz Kentucky Club: Date code 5
> *1935*
> View attachment 170249
> 
> Alkalaris Water 12oz: Date code 2??
> *1942 - The Duraglas glass hardening process was introduced in 1940   *
> View attachment 170250
> 
> Also, the 2 Old Colony bottles have New Albany, but have 9 as the date code.


*1939*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Regarding the Owens-Illinois plant numbers/locations/dates ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This isn't an Epping bottle but is one to look for. I especially like the brand on the neck label ... 

*IMW* for Indian Mineral Wells

*1931 Ad*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's something else to look for ...

(Date Unknown)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This super-early (? 1860s-70s ?) *H Epping* bottle is still on eBay as Buy It Now for $100 or Best Offer. I offered $50 but it was declined ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-H-E...192826?hash=item2813f0147a:g:U48AAOSwJkJWkyNp


----------



## algilp3

This was the Epping Plant.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Edited / Deleted / Please Ignore / Thanks


----------



## dbv1919




----------



## dbv1919




----------



## dbv1919




----------



## dbv1919

Sorry for the bad pics cool little John G. Eppling alkaline soda water.


----------



## jblaylock

I Need the 7 oz. I have the 12 and 32

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Finally got an Epps Cola script bottle.  Picked it up in Louisville a couple months ago.



Also, thanks to a follow collector/forum member I have the 7oz Alkalaris water bottle, just need that 1 gallon jug.


----------



## iggyworf

Very nice!


----------



## jblaylock

iggyworf said:


> Very nice!


I really need this Emerald Green bottle pictured here.

http://www.tazewell-orange.com/epping.html

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Picked up a couple new Epping Bottles this week.

H. Epping - Louisville KY: Blob Top


----------



## jblaylock

and this one

24oz Orange Crush Ribbed bottle: John G. Epping




This guy had something with these big 24oz bottles.
Here's a regular bottle for reference.


----------



## iggyworf

Nice! Love seeing your collection.


----------



## SODABOB

iggyworf said:


> Nice! Love seeing your collection.



Ditto!   Keep'em coming!


----------



## jblaylock

I haven't updated in a while, but I've picked up a few additional Epping Bottles recently.  It's funny how it works, I'd went nearly a year without any new Epping Bottles, then I found a bunch within a couple weeks.

#1.  Epping, Mi-Hi - Clear 9oz.  This bottle is similar to other Epping's drink bottles, but has Mi-Hi on it, which was another of his drinks.

 

#2:  John G. Epping, 24 FL Oz.  I bought one of these once on Ebay, but the seller shipped me the wrong item and I never received it.  I didn't know if I'd ever see another, luckily, I found this one in great shape.  Epping sure had a thing for these big 24oz bottles


#3: Eppings.  I grabbed this one, thinking it was a duplicate, but when I got home it has the Epping on the shoulder, and my other one has Epping on the shoulder and 7fl oz below, so it was a different variation.


#4.  I finally got an 8 Bubble Epping 7UP.  I've had a few chances to get one of these, usually selling around $20-35.  I picked up this one and the above bottle for $5.


#5.  I picked up another, older, Epping Seltzer bottle.  It's in decent shape, the glass straw is still there but doesn't stay attached to the dispenser.  No photo, but I found another, almost identical one 2 days later, etching was the same, but the base of the bottle didn't have the same shape, it was just straight down.


----------



## nhpharm

I love finding the seltzer bottles...they are just cool and usually affordable!


----------



## iggyworf

Great scores Josh! Glad you got a 7up one.


----------



## cowseatmaize

2+ years and still going. I was thinking of making sticky with all the great postings but there hardly seams a reason.


----------



## jblaylock

iggyworf said:


> Great scores Josh! Glad you got a 7up one.


I still need a good Embossed 7up from Epping, but those are really rare

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

cowseatmaize said:


> 2+ years and still going. I was thinking of making sticky with all the great postings but there hardly seams a reason.


This had been a good, long standing thread with a ton of information from Bob. Looking back, the messed up photos bother me. If I could figure out a really good method of taking photos I would like to redo my entire collection.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Forgot one more thing.







Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

Just a little Update.


----------



## nhpharm

Very cool collection!


----------



## jblaylock

Here's a few more individuals that I've added recently.

Emerald Green Seltzer Bottle, That makes 5 different style seltzer bottles I have.
Pure Grape-Ola
12oz Emerald Green JGE (John G. Epping) to match the 24oz
And several bottles caps.


----------



## jblaylock

I've continuted to add bottles.  I need to do a comprehensive update, but I wanted to share this beauty.


----------



## iggyworf

Nice, I like it!


----------



## jblaylock

iggyworf said:


> Nice, I like it!



Thanks.  The thing with these is that there are very few of them intact.  Epping's supplier must not have had a great ACL operation.  All these White/Black ACLs are usually gone from the bottle.  To fine one in this shape is great.


----------



## Canadacan

Well your collection has come a long way!..I was doing reasearch for other companies and brands and happend to run across these two ads, thought you would like them.


Orange Crush-Eppings-Louisville-The Courier-Journal, 01 Apr 1923, Sun, Page 35



Orange Crush-Eppings-Louisville-The Courier-Journal, 14 Apr 1927, Thu, Page 9


----------



## jblaylock

Those are cool, thanks for sharing.

I'd still love to know the truth to Epping "inventing" the Amber bottle.


----------



## Canadacan

jblaylock said:


> Those are cool, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'd still love to know the truth to Epping "inventing" the Amber bottle.


I know nothing about it.


----------



## jblaylock

I picked up another, similar, Epping Ginger Ale to go with there Kentucky Club.

I loves these bottles.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODABOB

jblaylock said:


> Those are cool, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'd still love to know the truth to Epping "inventing" the Amber bottle.




Please tell us what you know so far about Epping "inventing" the Amber bottle.  I've never heard that before and would like to hear more about it and possibly do some research into it. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## jblaylock

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Josh
> 
> I'm seeing literally hundreds of ads and articles about Epping Bottling but the majority are advertisement about this or that brand of soft drink and some are about beer. The articles touch on various aspects of the operation over the years but most of what I've seen so far I believe you already know. However, I still have a lot more to look at so don't give up on me. In the meantime, could you please compile a list of the soft drink brands you already know about so I can zero in on some brands you might not know about. For example, the first article below is for a brand called "Mit-Che" which I don't recall you mentioning before, although you may have and I forgot. I'm also curious about the Orange Crush ad that sounds like Epping invented the amber, krinkly acl bottle. Read the (two part) article and tell me what you make of it.
> 
> Note: The name of the newspaper and date can be seen when you open each attachment. Hopefully you can glean some tid bits of information from the following. I will be posting others as I find them.
> 
> View attachment 169598
> 
> View attachment 169599
> 
> View attachment 169600
> 
> View attachment 169601
> 
> View attachment 169602


You already did the research Bob.

A long time ago, when you researched the heck out of JGE. I was specifically taking about the amber krinkly bottle.

Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

SODABOB said:


> Please tell us what you know so far about Epping "inventing" the Amber bottle.  I've never heard that before and would like to hear more about it and possibly do some research into it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob



Did you see the above quote, Bob?  It's one of the attachments.  It's a newspaper article you dug up.


----------



## SODABOB

Josh

I didn't forget the research I did - I just forgot the specifics. Plus, my memory isn't what it used to be. I'm attaching the article I think you are referring to so hopefully it can be read without having to open it via the numbered links (at least they appear as numbers on my end). The article is from the Courier Journal and dated January 23, 1939. Using this as a starting point, I'm going to see what else I can find, if anything. But it may take a few days so please bear with me. 

Thanks,

Bob

Footnote:  Off topic, but I wonder where the phrase "bear with me" originated and exactly what it originally meant - aside from the obvious current meaning? 

[ If necessary - Save and Zoom+ to read ]


----------



## SODABOB

Here's one definition of the phrase "bear with me" 

The "*bear*" here is the old verb "to carry". You are asking someone to carry a burden along with you, until you both get to the destination. In the case of a long and rambling story, one must carry (or *bear*) the tedious ins-and-outs, and continue to pay attention until the story-teller gets to the punch line.


----------



## SODABOB

I'm even more confused now than I was before. The Epping / Orange Crush article I just posted images of was published in 1939. But every source I can find says the Orange Crush Amber Krinkly bottle was first introduced in 1937. So something isn't right but I'm not sure what it is (Maybe its me that isn't right / Lol   )

Notice in the 1939 article where it says ...

"The new bottle, developed after months of experimentation and research ..."

Does that mean *months *of experimentation in 1937 or 1939? But it can't mean 'months' during 1939 if the article was published in January. Yeah, something's not making sense!


----------



## SODABOB

PS

I'm going to double-check the Courier Journal January 23, 1939 date and see if its accurate. Maybe its wrong and that's where the problem is. I'll be back a little later with the results.


----------



## SODABOB

Yep! The Courier-Journal - Louisville, Kentucky - January 23, 1939 date is accurate - Here's the entire page with the date and everything ...

[ Save & Zoom+ to read ]




*​? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? *


----------



## SODABOB

Sorry, but I'm just finding more confusing information ... 

1. Apparently the sources who claim the Krinkly Amber bottles were introduced in 1937 are either typos or just wrong.

2. Most of the sources I'm seeing now (including Michael Rosman's site) say the Amber Krinkly bottles were introduced in the Mid-1940s 

3. The earliest newspaper article I can find for the Amber Krinkly bottle is the one I'm attaching - which is from ...

[ The Times ~ San Mateo, Ca. ~ May 1, *1946 *]

4. Okay, fine. But how do we explain the 1939 Epping article if the Amber Krinkly bottle wasn't introduced until the mid-1940s / 1946? We're talking about a full seven years between 1939 and 1946!


----------



## SODABOB

The Plot Thickens!

Maybe this 1938 Patent has something to do with it. Except the text part didn't say anything about it being Amber or anything about an ACL label. Compare it to the bottle in my last post ... ???


----------



## SODABOB

And there's this!

[ The Courier Journal ~ Louisville, Ky ~ August 16, *1940* ]

Notes: 

1. It doesn't use the word Amber - But it does say - "New, Patented Flavor Guarding Bottles"  

2. Maybe the term  "Flavor Guarding" will lead to something. 

3. Epping definitely had an Amber / Flavor Guarding bottle in 1939-40 - and most likely from 1940 on

4. But that still doesn't explain why it appears to have been just Epping who had it

6. More research is required to try and make sense of it


----------



## SODABOB

[ This is the last one for today and will resume the search tomorrow ]

I found a bunch of these signs and they are apparently marked somewhere with a date because the majority of them are described as being marked with ... 


1939

However, none of the examples I found said anything about Epping  ???


----------



## SODABOB

[ This is for sure the last one today - I just wouldn't sleep well without sharing it first ]

More confusion!

1. The only years I can find an Epping ad with a reference to a "Brown Bottle" and/or a "Flavor Guarding bottle" are 1939-1940-1941

2. So how do we explain this Greenville, Mississippi bottler promoting the same bottle in *1938*?  

3. There's no way this bottle was first introduced in 1946-47

4. Almost identical ads like this appear in dozens of different towns and states during this same time period

[ The Delta Democrat-Times ~ Greenville, Mississippi ~ August 3, *1938 *]


----------



## Canadacan

I was confused because the Name John G. Epping does not appear as the inventor on the drawing?


----------



## SODABOB

*My Final Analysis 

Other than in the 1939 article (which I now believe is partially out of context and misleading) I cannot find a single shred of evidence to support that John G. Epping Bottling of Louisville, Kentucky had anything to do with developing and/or inventing the Amber Brown Krinkly Orange Crush bottle. Please read my edited version of the article and you might agree ... 

*


*
*


----------



## jblaylock

I just can't let this thread die out.

Greenies & Kentucky Club Lineup


----------



## iggyworf

Keep it alive my friend! Those are all awesome! How many different 'Epping' bottles do you have?


----------



## jblaylock

iggyworf said:


> Keep it alive my friend! Those are all awesome! How many different 'Epping' bottles do you have?


I'll get a group photo and count tomorrow. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock

I counted 80 different bottles in my collection.  There are at least 15 more bottles I know that exists that I do not have of his. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf

That is a great collection Jay. Thanx for posting! I have one Epping, a 7up bottle.


----------



## algilp3

jblaylock said:


> I counted 80 different bottles in my collection.  There are at least 15 more bottles I know that exists that I do not have of his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk



Its really amazing how our collections have transformed over the life of this thread. #KeepEppingHunting


----------



## lisalouinsky

New member here, first post/comment. I'm reviving this thread (which I've found very interesting) because of the mention of Epping bottles, Alkalaris Water, and Indian Mineral Wells. I wanted to share pictures and see what everyone thought, I haven't seen a crate like this posted anywhere.  My husband and I happened across this wood crate, which was full of 32 oz glass Alkalaris bottles. We thought it was a great collection of these bottles, as well as St. Matthews history, which was a huge draw for me.


----------



## hemihampton

Don't know anything about them but condition looks good on the Crate & Bottles. Nice find. Congrats. LEON.


P.S. Welcome to the Site.


----------

